# 840D sl NCU 720.2 LED STOP - SU/PF blinken abwechselnd



## DeltaMikeAir (15 November 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem an einer 840D sl 6FC5372-0AA01-0AA1.
Diese bootet nicht mehr hoch, die 7-Segment Anzeige rattert noch ihre
Zahlen durch, dann leuchtet RDY durchgehend grün und STOP und SU/PF blinken
abwechselnd im Sekundentakt.

Die 7 Segment Anzeige zeigt dann nichts mehr an.

Ich habe einen Bootstick, welcher an einer anderen 840D sl funktioniert, an dieser NCU wird
das Recovery System nicht gebootet ( oder ich sehe es nur nicht, da das OP08T sich nicht verbindet )

Kennt einer diesen Blinkcode, was sagt dieser aus.

PS:
Werkseinstellungen wiederherstellen per POTI habe ich versucht, keine Reaktion / Änderung des Verhaltens.


----------



## Peter Gedöns (15 November 2019)

kannst du denn mit Putty auf die NCU zugreifen ? 
RDY sagt ja erstmal aus das der NCK hochgelaufen ist , keine Zahl im  7 Segment 
Deine PLC ist entweder nicht geladen oder im Stop.
PLC urlöschen würde ich mal testen , wen du das mit Werkseinstellungen  meinst . sieht es erstmal nach defekter Karte aus.
auch wenn du mit Bootstick hochfährst kannst du per Putty / oder VNC auf die Steuerung für den Fall das du keine HMI hast 
versuch das mal über X120 wenn ni


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 November 2019)

Hallo, ich werde es probieren und melde mich dann wieder.

Danke schon einmal!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 November 2019)

Sie ist auch einmal stehen geblieben mit Sieben Segment 0 - c ständig wechselnd.
Steht das kleine C für Crash? Im Handbuch habe ich nur eine Info zu C gefunden => Crash


----------



## Peter Gedöns (15 November 2019)

das ist vermutlich ein Crash nur wer ?
 in der 7 segment wird ne menge an daten ausgegeben erstmal beim hochlauf vom Linux dann vom NCK und der PLC ist halt entscheidenden wann es angezeigt wird 
mann kann  mit Putty den hochlauf beobachten 
kommstdu mit Putty online 
melde mich nach 14:00 uhr wieder muss halt mal arbeiten .-)


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 November 2019)

Ich werde mich Montag wieder damit beschäftigen.

Danke


----------



## djmaxtor (15 November 2019)

Hi,

Hast du evtl. die NCU Software hochgerüstet?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 November 2019)

Also,

mit dem VNC Viewer komme ich drauf. Mal eine Frage. Ich habe eine Siemens CF-Karte mit Achslizenz, welche schon einmal in einer
anderen NCU verbaut war ( 730PN ). Wenn ich diese Karte nun in diese NCU 720.2 stecke, bootet Sie nur bis zu dem Punkt, wo die
7 Segment Anzeige 0 und 2. anzeigt. Wie bekomme ich die CF wieder auf Auslieferungszustand, also das die Daten der 730 PN
weg sind.

Mein Problem ist, die 720 fährt mit der Karte nicht hoch, mittels VNC und dem Recovery Boot System habe ich bereits alles auf Werkseinstellung
gesetzt was möglich war aber die NCU bootet nicht. Werkseinstellung mittes Drehschalter ist auch ohne Funktion, per MPI/DP kann nichts
geladen werden da nicht erreichbar.

Muss ich ein Image per Access MyMaschine auf die CF laden? Wenn ja, woher bekomme ich ein leeres? Auf meiner CNC Software / Toolbox DVD konnte ich keines entdecken

Danke


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 November 2019)

> Hast du evtl. die NCU Software hochgerüstet?



Nein, haben Sie nicht :-/


----------



## HaDi (18 November 2019)

Möglicherweise ist auf der Cf-Card ein SW-Stand drauf der auf der 720.2 nicht läuft (4.X?).
Wie ist denn die MLFB von deiner DVD?

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 November 2019)

> möglicherweise ist auf der cf-card ein sw-stand drauf der auf der 720.2 nicht läuft (4.x?).



sw4.8 sp2 hf1

6FC5851-1YC44-1YA8


----------



## djmaxtor (18 November 2019)

Die 730.x benötigt SW-Stand >4 .


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 November 2019)

djmaxtor schrieb:


> Die 730.x benötigt SW-Stand >4 .



Und die alte 6FC5373-0AA00-0AA0 ( NCU730.1 with PLC 317-2DP )


Funktionieren die nicht mehr mit >3.x? Kann man dies irgendwo nachlesen?


----------



## djmaxtor (18 November 2019)

3.x. Gab es die überhaupt? Meine bei 2.7 war Schluss. Dann ging's es mit neuer HW bei 4.4 oder so weiter


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 November 2019)

Die Frage ist, wie bekomme ich eine CF mit SW 4.8 auf einer NCU wieder zum laufen, wenn da noch Daten von einer anderen
NCU drauf sind.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 November 2019)

djmaxtor schrieb:


> 3.x. Gab es die überhaupt? Meine bei 2.7 war Schluss. Dann ging's es mit neuer HW bei 4.4 oder so weiter



Ja, das kann sein. Soweit reicht mein Wissen (noch) nicht.


----------



## djmaxtor (18 November 2019)

Für sw4.8 brauchst du eine NCU7x0.3 !


----------



## HaDi (18 November 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, wie bekomme ich eine CF mit SW 4.8 auf einer NCU wieder zum laufen, wenn da noch Daten von einer anderen
> NCU drauf sind.



Hallo,

auf deiner DVD befindet sich das Emergency-Bootsystem, damit kann man einen USB-Stick erstellen und mit diesem Stick bootet man die NCU und kann dann

-die CF-Karte sichern (das würd ich als erstes tun) und
-einen anderen SW-Stand draufspielen

Dazu brauchst du aber einen für die Ziel-NCU geeigneten SW-Stand, hier vermutlich 1.x, d.h. du hast entweder eine entsprechende DVD oder eine Maschine, die du abziehen kannst.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Peter Gedöns (18 November 2019)

auf der 7x0.2 wird maximal der 4.4 laufen auch da nur die ersten Versionen.
der 2.7 wird auf jeden Fall  laufen aber da gab es 2 Versionen  Card mit 1GB und Card > 1GB 
Daten Sicherung so wie HaDi beschrieben oder du steckst die Karte mal in einen Linux Rechner und sicherst dir die Daten 
Vorsicht mit den Lizenzen die sind weg wenn du da einfach ein Image drüber jagst 
schreib mir mal die MLFB der Steuerung .


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 November 2019)

Ich antworte morgen früh auf die fragen, ich bin gerade nicht mehr vor Ort. Eine Frage, gibt es eine Art Excel-Liste, welche Geräte mit welcher Softwareversion funktionieren?


----------

